
A few reasons Tim Ferriss decided to leave SV (his own words) - gamechangr
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/7erct8/i_am_tim_ferriss_host_of_the_tim_ferriss_show_and/dq6zrh1/?st=jb8vscx5&sh=9d056f9a
======
omgbananas
Texas is very welcoming to people, we just ask that you don't turn Texas into
another version of the place you left.

Austin and Houston are some very diverse cities, and that's awesome, but the
way people vote in those cities could turn Texas into a place that's like the
places that people wanted to leave.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
True. It's funny because looking back over 40 or 50 years, SV is a great
example of how that happens. Best wishes for my Texas friends. I really liked
Austin when I first visited in the late 90s. Visiting again last month, it was
still rocking, but distinctly got the feeling that it's well on its way to the
same kind of climate that's already pervasive in the valley.

------
gamechangr
agree or disagree with #5?

"Silicon Valley also has an insidious infection that is spreading -- a
peculiar form of McCarthyism"

~~~
convolvatron
idk if mccarthyism is the right analogy. but there is certainly a huge social
and career cost to expressing an honest opinion. i'm making alot of money
doing nothing, you're making alot of money doing nothing, look at how happy
and important we all are, dont make this complicated, its very rude.

------
omgbananas
Dupe? Can someone please link the original then?

~~~
gamechangr
Yeah - op - I sure don't think it's been posted?

Sometimes HN blocks articles it disagrees with. Kind of sucks. This is exactly
why this conversation is relevant.

I get blocking hateful comments, but this a a real conversation presenting
real ideas from a recognized and informed observer.

